# A few bad pics...



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

Here are the occupants- tried to name most of the clearer pics:

*Otopharynx lithobates (Z-Rock), sciaenochromis fryeri maleri island "iceberg", buccochromis spectabilis*









*sciaenochromis fryeri maleri island "iceberg", buccochromis spectabilis, placidochromis milomo, Clown Loach (Botia macracanthus)*









*copadichromis mloto fluorescent, sciaenochromis fryeri maleri island "iceberg"*









*Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef), Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Tanzania" (Liuli), aulonocara lwanda*









*Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef), Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Tanzania" (Liuli), aulonocara lwanda, sciaenochromis fryeri maleri island "iceberg", Clown Loach (Botia macracanthus), fossorochromis rostratus, Aulonocara sp.stuartgranti "Maleri Island"- Orange*









*copadichromis mloto fluorescent, aulonocara lwanda*









*copadichromis mloto fluorescent, aulonocara lwanda, sciaenochromis fryeri maleri island "iceberg"*









*aulonocara lwanda*









*Otopharynx lithobates (Z-Rock), Metriaclima Zebra Maisoni Reef*









*metriaclima pyrsonotos*









*copadichromis mloto fluorescent, Otopharynx lithobates (Z-Rock), fossorochromis rostratus*









*Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef), Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Tanzania" (Liuli), sciaenochromis fryeri maleri island "iceberg", Clown Loach (Botia macracanthus), fossorochromis rostratus, Aulonocara sp.stuartgranti "Maleri Island"- Orange, buccochromis rhoadesii, placidochromis milomo*









*Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef), Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Tanzania" (Liuli), Clown Loach (Botia macracanthus), fossorochromis rostratus, Aulonocara sp.stuartgranti "Maleri Island"- Orange, buccochromis rhoadesii, placidochromis milomo, labidochromis caeruleus*









*phenochilus tanzania, Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef)*









aulonocara ruby red









aulonocara ruby red









*tyrannochromis nigriventer*


----------



## Husnain (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice variety of Bluesss...


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

Husnain said:


> Nice variety of Bluesss...


thanks :lol: can u tell i like the color blue


----------

